# I really want the Synapse Ultegra but...



## cgnreno (May 28, 2014)

Lbs said no stock (in 58cm) till mid July and then it's not the color I want. I really want to go Cannondale but I also want to ride this summer (I only have mtn bike and can't ride it because of bad back).

Specialized has a 58cm Roubaix with Ultegra and "upgraded" carbon available for $3800 that I can get for $3200. I really don't want to spend more then this but...

Should I order the HI Mod Ultegra and wait till July? It's $4k so I my LBS would have to discount it a bit. Or just order the Roubaix?

First world problems, I know. 

Help??


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

First make sure the frames are a good fit. If the geometry and riding position are not optimal then the ride won't work regardless of gear set.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

cgnreno said:


> Lbs said no stock (in 58cm) till mid July and then it's not the color I want. I really want to go Cannondale but I also want to ride this summer (I only have mtn bike and can't ride it because of bad back).
> 
> Specialized has a 58cm Roubaix with Ultegra and "upgraded" carbon available for $3800 that I can get for $3200. I really don't want to spend more then this but...
> 
> ...


Both are quality bikes designed for a similar purpose. You truly can't go wrong with either as they are both top shelf endurance race models. At the end of the day though, all things being equal, I say wait six weeks and get the bike you actually want. You will be excited to ride more and have more fun that way. Hit the spin bike or doing something else in the interim to say fit, but put the order in on the bike you want if it's in the budget. If the budget is as big a part of the problem as the wait is, test the Roubaix, it is a great bike. But, starting to ride in July instead of June isn't that big of a deal in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

These were my finalists as well. I was leaning towards the Roubaix because I preferred that LBS but I went back to ride the Synapse the day I made my purchase. When they told me that the earliest they could get the bike was late June/early July I figured that was the omen that the Roubaix was meant to be.

They are both great bikes so you can't go wrong with either but it's a tough decision when you factor in the waiting on the Synapse.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yep, if you don't wait, you'll forever be asking yourself if you made the right choice. It is only a few weeks - wait for the bike you REALLY desire.

cheers


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

If it is available, get the Evo instead... 

I started with a Spesh Roubaix Ultegra and switched to the Evo within a year or so and I can't be happier.
With tubeless tires and low Air Pressure (80 psi), I get a VERY smooth ride. (an no flats)
Just take it for a spin back to back with the Synapse and see which bike you like better.
Don't rule it out because it has a racier geometry.


----------



## cgnreno (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments. I have test ridden both Roubaix and Synapse, albeit in different components setups. I definitely liked the Synapse better, although it was such a short ride that it's really hard to go by just that. 

The Evo suggestion sounds interesting...


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

If you have back issues, I would pick the synapse. It has a taller head tube and a shorter top tube than the Evo. I have and Evo and really like it,but, I have ridden the Synapse and I felt it gave all the best quality features on the Evo with a more comfortable position.


----------



## bikesickness (May 31, 2014)

Stumpy2011 said:


> If it is available, get the Evo instead...
> 
> I started with a Spesh Roubaix Ultegra and switched to the Evo within a year or so and I can't be happier.
> With tubeless tires and low Air Pressure (80 psi), I get a VERY smooth ride. (an no flats)
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more. I went to my LBS to get a closeout '12 Synapse Carbon 3. I took it for a test ride and while it was nice it wasn't a great fit. After that test ride I took a '13 Supersix EVO and it felt right. So far I have a few hundred miles on the EVO and couldn't be happier. It is a very comfortable bike that impresses me each time I go for a ride. The EVO is worth a look.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

It seems that Cannondale way underestimated the demand for all the 2014 Synapse Carbon models. Back in April, my LBS was already sold out of my size for the Synapse Carbon 5 105. The new shipment of Cannondale bikes is scheduled to be available to dealers on June 30.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

keep in mind that there is a huge difference between the 2012/2013 Synapse and the 2014 Synapse. 2 completely different bikes.
cgnreno is looking for a performance with a comfortable position, the Synapse is perfect for that. EVo very comfortable, but, it has a race geometry as opposed to the Synapse's higher HT and shorter TT.
at the end of the day, either Cannondale will be an awesone purchase.


----------



## cgnreno (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I almost went Specialized Roubaix but just ordered the Synapse Hi Mod Ultegra..now the 5 week wait.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Good choice....Going to be a long month for you.


----------



## cgnreno (May 28, 2014)

Ok, couldn't wait 4-6 weeks and spend $4k plus all at once so I just bought a 58cm Synapse Carbon 6 105 that was on the floor. LBS is gonna swap out 105 wheels, 105 drivetrain (except front der. and crank), 105 shifters and Tiagra brakeset for his cost for Ultegra wheels, brakes and drivetrain. 

Bike should be around 2600 plus tax - much cheaper than Hi Mod version with Ultegra, which I don't really need anyway.


Stock 105 bike is 19.22lbs without pedals and reflectors. I imagine it will be in high 17lbs range once swap takes place.

I'm NOT doing crank now but what are some of options to the heavy FSA Gossomar crank?


im stoked!


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds nice, Don't worry about the weight. You'll ride just as fast on a 18 vs 19 lb bike.
Suggest you confirm you are getting Ultegra 6800 and not 6700


----------



## cgnreno (May 28, 2014)

11 speed 6800 Ultegra

QUOTE=Trek_5200;4641522]Sounds nice, Don't worry about the weight. You'll ride just as fast on a 18 vs 19 lb bike.
Suggest you confirm you are getting Ultegra 6800 and not 6700[/QUOTE]


----------

